# Boston Acoustics GT amps.. (gt2200, 2150, 275) Review



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I am preparing to do a review on the newer GT amps from Boston Acoustics.
I have the GT2200 that I am putting in tomorrow am to run my 2 way comp set via the passives. I am going from an active setup with a Soundstream HRU.4 running the two way set to this particular 200x2 amp with the passives. I can say thus far that I am shocked at the small size of this amp! If it is 200x2 (said to be a decent amount under rated) then I am a HAPPY MOFO! I am awaiting my 2150 for midbass and 275 for tweets. The 2200 will be for my 2 g510's (maybe just one ported....ya never know!). I can say the build quality is incredible! I am shocked how small a package it really is in person! (these are designed/made in italy?? hmmmmm, wonder if they take after any other famous italian brands?) 
I will have the 2200 in some time tomorrow, again running a two way set with passives.... I will update with pics, and with responses. I will continue to update as I setup the whole system active and subs. Eventually it will most likely consist of the spz60 front stage. I decided to donate my funds to a local company. (peabody ma. is only about 35min from me (BA HQ).


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

don't tease us...pics now!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ha ha ha.....I only have the 2200 open.....Tomorrow I will make sure to take a photo! BA's website has some good pics of the internals etc.. though. I am excited to give them a go though thats for damn sure.... Loved the original GT's!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

You need to pick up your wife tomorrow around 5pm with the goodies installed


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> I am preparing to do a review on the newer GT amps from Boston Acoustics.
> I have the GT2200 that I am putting in tomorrow am to run my 2 way comp set via the passives. I am going from an active setup with a Soundstream HRU.4 running the two way set to this particular 200x2 amp with the passives. I can say thus far that I am shocked at the small size of this amp! If it is 200x2 (said to be a decent amount under rated) then I am a HAPPY MOFO! I am awaiting my 2150 for midbass and 275 for tweets. The 2200 will be for my 2 g510's (maybe just one ported....ya never know!). I can say the build quality is incredible! I am shocked how small a package it really is in person! (these are designed/made in italy?? hmmmmm, wonder if they take after any other famous italian brands?)
> I will have the 2200 in some time tomorrow, again running a two way set with passives.... I will update with pics, and with responses. I will continue to update as I setup the whole system active and subs. Eventually it will most likely consist of the spz60 front stage. I decided to donate my funds to a local company. (peabody ma. is only about 35min from me (BA HQ).


What's written on the amp? Made in ...? 
I know the original GT (28-42-50) have been made by Audio-System in Italy but apparently their deal is now off. Wonder if they are still made in Italy or Korea now or elsewhere... 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> What's written on the amp? Made in ...?
> I know the original GT (28-42-50) have been made by Audio-System in Italy but apparently their deal is now off. Wonder if they are still made in Italy or Korea now or elsewhere...
> 
> Kelvin


This is a FANTASTIC question! It now leads me to want to open up my amp and take a peak... I hate to open up my amps for several reasons, but usually comes down to me not knowing what I am looking at so why bother? Now I want to see if it says anything inside about its origins. I was told by a rep the new ones were also italian and "extremely" similar to the original GT amps? I will crack it open and look because now I am intrigued. I am more interested to see its performance I dont know if I will get to it today because its -0 right now and I dont like that type of cold! Plus I am still waiting for my other two amps (275/2150). The other two amps will be my front stage and my 2200 will be for my pair of G5 10's. If I end up only running one, and my mids are ok with it....I will run the 2150 on the sub and the 2200 on the mids....


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> You need to pick up your wife tomorrow around 5pm with the goodies installed


HAHAHA No, I dont think this setup will be finalized for decent amount of time...I still need to build a new center console for either one or two g5 10's (either be one ported or both sealed). I also am waiting for payments on some of my other stuff so I can buy the spz60s.... Anyone want a JBL BPX500.1???? I dont need it anymore  This is one of my all time favorite sub amps. Around 800watts regardless of ohm load, runs super cool, and sounds incredible! (not to big either?)


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok.....Just flipped the amp over and it says made in malaysia??????? So much for the BA rep? There could be a thousand reasons for this and still be true to what the rep said.... Maybe the company in Italy was getting all there parts from Malaysia and putting them together in Italy and BA decided to cut out the middle man? Obviously this is just speculation on my part and at the end of the day I could care less where something is made. I dont believe that it has any real bearing on the actual product and I am not sure where Malaysia is ranked on the list of "quality" I have owned several amps from Korea, China, Japan, USA, etc......... Never had any noticeable issues with any particular amps due to its original origin.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Ok.....Just flipped the amp over and it says made in malaysia??????? So much for the BA rep? There could be a thousand reasons for this and still be true to what the rep said.... Maybe the company in Italy was getting all there parts from Malaysia and putting them together in Italy and BA decided to cut out the middle man? Obviously this is just speculation on my part and *at the end of the day I could care less where something is made*. I dont believe that it has any real bearing on the actual product and I am not sure where Malaysia is ranked on the list of "quality" I have owned several amps from Korea, China, Japan, USA, etc......... *Never had any noticeable issues with any particular amps due to its original origin*.


Weeerd!!! :thumbsup: 

Kelvin


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I wait patiently to hear what you think


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

It's the next day and I still see no pics


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ended up going to Maine for the weekend....Monday is the day


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok! Just put the 2200 in........(sorry, I didnt take any pics...the rest of the bunch will be here Thurs. so I will photo those but they look just like the website) 

First thoughts about the install.......I was scared that the terminals looked really small even though they say they accept 4gau(power/grnd) but they fit in really nice and easy, a very clean finish! The remote turn on wire goes in next to the rca inputs with a female spade terminal. I wasnt sure what I thought of it? Not sure why they do it, but I dont find it any sort of issue, thats for sure. The rca input area also scared me (all inputs be it power, speaker, or signal) because it looked like it would only take in small diam. rca's but my hefty ones fit in perfect and again with a really nice fit and finish. I turned everything on and it took me some time to see if there was any sort of light that goes on to show its on? There is, its nice and subtle the way I like it! The B of Boston on the top left corner lights up red. Its quite nice! It wont fill up your trunk with red or set off any signals to super thiefs (not a problem for me because they are behind my back seat). I ran them to a set of passives to my hertz hsk165xl's (have to admit I like them better off the passives?????????) I am a firm believer that some amps have a signature sound, maybe they do, maybe they dont. I instantly noticed two things asap with this amp.....#1 it was incredibly powerful, a great amp for a set of rubust components if your running the passives! The 2nd thing I noticed was that it was CRYSTAL and I mean CRYSTAL clear! It had zero signature of any kind. It was one of the purest signal to speaker transitions I have ever been around. I am using the PPI dcx-730 to set the high pass on the comps (65hz, only because it still seams so frigging weak in that area) My sub is also x at the same point, if I were smart I would x higher to make up for the lacking midbass drivers (sorry hertz guys....I dont get it?) but I want to see what I can drag out of them and to see if the amp is adding or subtracting anything......its not! I used the processor for xovers and input/volume control, the eq is %100 flat. 
I am not going to say what I paid for these amps but I did get them direct from B.A. (refurbs) for about 1/4 or less per amp......It should be illegal to buy these things that cheap! For the price there has never been a better amp that touched my hands, but that is not fair because of the low price. I would say it is every bit as good as any high end amp I have ever had in my truck. Its no frills....Limited xover, eq, etc...... Its exactly what I needed and with all these insane processors out and coming out its usefull for many. 
They have twin fans but I will be damned if I could here it, and its just sitting under my back seat so its fairly exposed. It was cool to the touch also, but I have not really gone balls to the walls with it yet either.....That will be tomorrow  I will try and get pics of the other amps next to something so you can see how small they really are. I was very surprised when I opened the box. They are really narrow (kinda like the jl slash amps but smaller, not hd or xd small, but small) and low profile. I consider it a really small package for 200x2 (at least) or 900x1 at 2ohms.... So far I am in love and cant give a big enough thumbs up. At there internet prices (and in my opinion the retail) there is few if any better. In fact, I would put it up against the vast majority of the sexy lines (dls, zuki, etc.....) 

More to come......MUCH MUCH more!


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice review!

I have a few boston amps myself (see sig), and have owned a gt20 as well
all of them had "made in italy" labelled on them, however the gt40 has made in Malaysia labelled on it


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I ordered the last GT2200 but it will be for sale and not used as I ordered the GT24 and like it better cosmetically. if someone wants let me know


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I cancelled my order for the GT2200 and picked up the GT24 as I liked the looks more. Couple of original gt amps just look better lined up imo. So the last 2200 should back for sale.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Good to know


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

well it is supposed but I guess its not changed in the system yet. last I looked.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, Pics up! these are pics of the 275 (smallest amp I have ever owned) and the 2150 (only a 1/3rd bigger at the most). 
They both say made in Malaysia for the record!)
I will get these in this weekend along with the 2200 already installed. I will be using the 2150 on the mids, 275 on the tweets, and the 2200 on the subs. (might use the 2200 on the mids and the 2150 on the sub?) 
I will post back with new results later, but thus far I am in love with my 2200!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like you have a soft spot for Boston Acoustics...same here. I've always thought they've made quality stuff and they go against the grain. They continue to be innovative and come out with unique products.

I'm curious about the Italy connection as well. It continues to be a mystery.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL, Yeah I do! I always have. I have a soft spot for a few companys for various reasons (JBL being one of the others). I ultimately went with the GT amps because of the power of there two channel amps and versatility, it was a toss up between these and the RF power amps but for the cost of these it was just a better deal. I ran across a deal locally for a pair of G5 10's that I would have been insane not to take, even if it were for just the sake of reselling them. Lucky for me they are one of my top 5 subs and would work excellent in my center console and I wanted to take out my NAK 12 for home use. The spz60s have always been one of my favorite comp sets. In my opinion its in the top 5 of all time two way plug and play comp sets. (on my list they are #3). To me the midbass is as close to the scan rev as I have yet to play with and to me that is a great thing. I also love the tweeters with that set (its all about placement) and if I ever decide to run 3way again I can add scan rev 4" that would blend perfect with the set. I will have this whole system for less then 1k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It would make anyone a BA fan IMO


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

What other speakers round out your list?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

In "my" order.....
#1 Brax Matrix is by far the greatest set of components I have ever heard Bar None!
#2 JBL 660GTI- Out of the box its incredible assuming you have power and can fit the waveguides. If you cant use the waveguides then it would not make my top ten (maybe)
#3 Boston Acoustics SPZ60- EXTREMELY install friendly, 3ohm load helps get reasonable power out of normal amps, shallow mounting (can also fit in smaller holes), excellent range of sound and an incredibly flat doing so! To me, in the price range (retail) its tops!
#4 Focal K2p (what ever new variation of #s and letters the models are now too). I absolutely love the midrange from this set. I heard a focal demo vehicle (iasca champ a few years back) and the midrange was just haunting from it! Even on the demo wall its sounds fantastic! (in a good/proper install I have never heard them to be even remotely harsh) 
#5 Diamond Audio D9. This set to me was a great cross of midbass with exceptionally detailed but laid back in delivery tweeters. Female vocals were a huge standout to me with this set, add in some jazzy background and you have a sound you will remember forever! 

The last two sets could be swapped out with a few others of course....There are a LOT of great sets out there. I have heard a lot of them and I am sure I snubbed a few. But it doesnt matter because its just my opinion anyway


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

got my GT24 today. its still in the box. something tells me the sticker will say "malaysia" because all the ones on ebay had Malaysia. Maybe there was a production run change??

who knows, and who cares as long as it sounds good and is reliable. certainly a good price for it. 

I just happened to like the older model better than the new one but that would not deter me if I buy more.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah I dont get the whole where its made crap? If its good its good! I have had great amps made from all over the world!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well a small update.....I have the 2150 in on sub duty (a 12" Nakamichi spw-1200d 3ohm load) for the time being (friday/sat) and its a great amp for that sub....I dont need a **** ton of power and its rated to do somewhere between 5-600 in that ohm load and would guess its doing every bit of that. I havent noticed anything special or different about it vs. my jbl bpx500.1 with the exception that the bpx was more powerful. I know that the 2200 will be more powerfull then the bpx though.....Today I will be hooking up the 2200 to the sub, 2150 to my mids, and 275 to tweets. I wish I bought two 2200's instead  I knew I should have but figured no need to go crazy...(price difference was $27.00.......shame on me!) When I get the SPZ's in the 2150 will be fine for the mids especially being that they have a 3ohm load (I realize the difference is minimal to none but it makes me feel better I am guessing 175 or so to each mid, the 2200 will run the two g5s (if I run the pair). If the 2200 sounds better on the midbass's then I will do that and run one g5 ported with the 2150....I would rather be thrilled with the front stage since I am not a bass head.....one ten with 500watts is going to do more then I need! I will hopefully have an update later today.....definitely after my commute tomorrow!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

just ordered another GT24 to go with the one I have in the box. I didnt think these were going to last much longer. needed 1 more for sub.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok.....Its all in! I have the 2200 bridged to the sub (still the NAK) the 2150 to the midbass (hertz hsk165xl which are being mailed out Tues) and the 275 to the hertz tweets. The 275 is a robust little *****! It so god damn small, but packs a punch! I really cant say enough about that thing! I still have a lot of tuning left to do but noticed right away I had to turn the volume way down on the tweets. The 2150 on the midbass seems to be a great pairing! The hertz (IMO) cant take a ton of power so this amp is PERFECT for them. I can crank the hell out of them and not worry about going beyond there limits. I think it will be fine for the spz mids but I do wish I bought a second 2200 rather then the 2150 because I dont think more would hurt  The 2200 is a great amp for pretty much any sub setup..... for me at least! I think it will run the pair of g5s really well....If I run one G5 then like I said..I will run the 2200 on the mids and the 2150 on the g5. I need to get some play time with the G5s here soon so I can figure it all out. It will be cool to have the pair in there (even though I dont need it) but one ported would be nice too because deep down I really want to run the 2200 on the mids
I will be doing some driving tomorrow and a whole lot more Tuesday so I will continue to post after I get some tuning and and can just listen!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Did some more listening time today..... I have all my xover points the way I want, did some t/a, and the eq flat! 
I had received a special version of Johnny Cash's last album he made just before he died from a friend and had not listened to it yet. I figured it was a great time because the actually just re-released it today!!!! (not my version though  
Ok, I know there is a lot that has to do with the cd itself so I will just say it like I heard it....Its also not very fair because I have never heard it before so have nothing to compare with either? 
Now that being said.......WOW!!!!!!!!!!! It was so eery...... I felt like I was sitting right in the little studio with him  Every frigging nuance was present and intense..... his vocals were just flat out haunting. I had to go right to track #2. God's gonna cut you down.... This song (if your not familiar) has become common place in several commercials lately. I'm cool with it because I LOVE that song! I was not let down, my highs were so crisp and clean....there was zero rasp or fatigue to be found anywhere. The midbass (what little there was...which is good because the hertz wouldnt really do much for it anyway) was extremely articulate and tonally perfect, there was nothing muddy or lagging in anyway shape or form. I went through the rest of the cd with the volume CRANKED!!! I was in heaven... At the very end I gave Johnny a hug goodbye (thats how real it felt!) and went to the back of the truck to feel the amps....I was shocked! No warmth at all???????????? OK, first time for everything!!!! Throughout the whole cd there were no changes in quality or signs of the amps straining in anyway shape or form....it was just very loud, very detailed, uncolored sound! I am a very happy camper regardless of prices.... 
I must say... this is not the first group of amps that have given me the same sound experience..... I have had MANY... to name a few... I loved the rockford power amps (newer), the soundstream refs were very similar (more features but LARGER and WARMER), and a few others..... none of them were as small, quiet, cool, and versatile as far as ohm loads/bridging etc... as these GT's. 
Boston knocked this one out of the park as far as I am concerned. I hope that I can fight the itch to try other stuff....I have ZERO reason to trade out. I cant wait to get my SPZ's in now! (and my g5s!)


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

nice. your making me really want to remove the amp thats in the car now on my highs. I did install my GT24 to my sub today. 

I havnt had much time with it but it has plenty of power for the sub..roughly 500+ and I am pleased. 

its not the strongest amp I have had but it is so good in other areas that others fell short that its a dang good deal. 

I measured and its going to tuck right under my rear deck upside down with no issue. 

fantastic. no amps on the floor or anywhere taking up space. 

since I didnt listen long I forgot to check the temp but I am sure with the 2 fans it was fine.

having heard all your points I really want to put the other GT24 on my front stage when it arrives and remove the other amp and sell it. lol


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I have the 2200 on my sub now and have had better sub amps (although my sub and amp combo is not the best situation) but they really shine on the full range end of things.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> I have the 2200 on my sub now and have had better sub amps (although my sub and amp combo is not the best situation) but they really shine on the full range end of things.



you may be right but the thing that shines for me is that I have more options to mount and its a clean looking install .

it might not be the strongest but it will do. I am looking forward to putting one on high duty. 

might get the GT28 from somewhere now.lol


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does the Remote Level Control GT-RSL function the exact same way as the JL Audio HD-RLC level control?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Not a clue! Havent used either? Hopefully someone else can chime in. Every remote I have ever used was essentially the same...


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just wanted to make confirm the Boston version doesn't act like a bass boost or something. It looks like all the GT amps can use the remote level control, which I assume would mean it could act like a master volume control like the JL Audio version? 

I know the JL Audio version acts just like the gain control. You set the gain at the amp and use the knob from there. Turning the knob all the way up puts the gain right where the gain is set at the amp and nothing more.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I believe that is all it does......Not all Gt amps allow for it though (just an fyi). The gt275 and some of the older smaller 2 channels do not allow for it. Not sure about the 4 channels, I didnt look.


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

suscribed for the results..


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

oh...and thank you for doing the work...


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

nice info..I just picked up a gt-28 and 3 gt-40's and I'm glad to hear they are great sounding amp...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

In case anyone is interested......I am probably selling the 2125's and maybe the 2200. I am re-testing the GT275 because I think the noise I got from it recently was from a bad rca that I just found. Its under repair warranty and was going to send it out but figured I would give it another shot. Its more then likely fine....I am selling because for some strange reason I got the bug to start buying Mcintosh amps again  No reason really....Someone was selling a 427 locally and bought it.... Now I am going to start by using it on the tweets of the spz60s and the 2200 on the mids and I guess for the time being one of the gt2125's on the sub. I want more power for the sub because I am going to be adding a second one (g5 10). The GT2200 and one of the 2125's are NOT REFURBS and were purchased authorized direct. One 2125 and the 275 were however part of the refurb deals.....


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> In case anyone is interested......I am probably selling the 2125's and maybe the 2200. I am re-testing the GT275 because I think the noise I got from it recently was from a bad rca that I just found. Its under repair warranty and was going to send it out but figured I would give it another shot. Its more then likely fine....I am selling because for some strange reason I got the bug to start buying Mcintosh amps again  No reason really....Someone was selling a 427 locally and bought it.... Now I am going to start by using it on the tweets of the spz60s and the 2200 on the mids and I guess for the time being one of the gt2125's on the sub. I want more power for the sub because I am going to be adding a second one (g5 10). The GT2200 and one of the 2125's are NOT REFURBS and were purchased authorized direct. One 2125 and the 275 were however part of the refurb deals.....



what a asshat...

you got all these people including me to buy up all them amps after you swore by them and now your going to MC...? 


lol.....

ok....just messing with you. never had a MAC and really dont care to...but it is a disease isnt it...

well now some people who missed out can get in on it from you.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well I dont really care if I get rid of them....I bought the Mcintosh because it was a good deal and local. At one point I had well over a dozen Mc's and never had an issue which is amazing considering all but one were from 97 or earlier!!!!!!
I am and always will be and always have been a Mcintosh fan. To me going to anything else from a Mcintosh is likely to only be a step sideways at best. Some of the best built products I have ever used in any field. I guess I am just sucker for blue glass


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

The GT275 works perfect.....and also looks perfect!
I am in a tough perdicament now....I really love the boston amps and had no reason to look elsewhere.. I couldnt pass up the Mcintosh of course  I also like to have matching amps for some sort of OCD reason? I never used to be this way but for some reason I just like it? You cant even see them in fact? 
I am currently searching for more Mcintosh amps so they are all the same. Right now I have 5 amps (all 2 channel amps) I like the idea of using the mcintosh for my tweeters and then I would really need to use the GT2200 on the mids to be happy..... I have used the GT2125 already for that duty and it was more then fine but I like more. The GT2125 is not enough for the two subs sooooooo and then what am I going to do with the gt275???? I could bridge the 2125 for each mid but thats a little extreme even for me 
I am thinking maybe I could try and run the mids off one 2125, tweets off the mcintosh, 2200 on subs, 2125 on rears, and the gt275 for a center? I dont know if I want to jam all those amps in my truck and run all the rca's etc..... 
This disease is HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> The GT275 works perfect.....and also looks perfect!
> I am in a tough perdicament now....I really love the boston amps and had no reason to look elsewhere.. I couldnt pass up the Mcintosh of course  I also like to have matching amps for some sort of OCD reason? I never used to be this way but for some reason I just like it? You cant even see them in fact?
> I am currently searching for more Mcintosh amps so they are all the same. Right now I have 5 amps (all 2 channel amps) I like the idea of using the mcintosh for my tweeters and then I would really need to use the GT2200 on the mids to be happy..... I have used the GT2125 already for that duty and it was more then fine but I like more. The GT2125 is not enough for the two subs sooooooo and then what am I going to do with the gt275???? I could bridge the 2125 for each mid but thats a little extreme even for me
> I am thinking maybe I could try and run the mids off one 2125, tweets off the mcintosh, 2200 on subs, 2125 on rears, and the gt275 for a center? I dont know if I want to jam all those amps in my truck and run all the rca's etc.....
> This disease is HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



**** Justin...you sound like you need a straight jacket and a padded room. look what your doing to yourself.

I am sure it sounds much better than my ****. but damn. your making me go crossed eyed trying to follow along


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Mikey.... You have NO IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Its ****ing painful 
I guess if someone wants my Boston amps then I will sell them. But otherwise I wont really worry about a classified add.....Or if I pick up some other blue beauty's....


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Mikey.... You have NO IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Its ****ing painful
> I guess if someone wants my Boston amps then I will sell them. But otherwise I wont really worry about a classified add.....Or if I pick up some other blue beauty's....



lol...I was on my way to where you are till I decided I had to eliminate something and I quit trying out comps. I am bad enough about amps. cant imagine if I tried out drivers and subs the same way.


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

damn if i would of seen this earlier i would of bought both gt2125s from you, i just picked up 2 of them for $148 each.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

You'll be happy, there awesome!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Just to let everyone know....I put these up for sale in the classifieds  as well as a Mcintosh 427.......ONLY if know one wants to buy the Bostons...


----------



## pjf1fan (Jul 29, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> I have the 2200 on my sub now and have had better sub amps (although my sub and amp combo is not the best situation) but they really shine on the full range end of things.


I know this is an old one but I do have a few questions from an actual user. Basically I need to know what I've got here, should I go with a GT2200? I have a GT2125 and two G3 12" 2-ohm (dual 4) subs. I'm thinking of going to a GT2200, what exactly made you stray from using the GT2200 on your bass? And what made you say you've heard better amps? Isn't it impossible to compare an amp to another if it's powering a different subwoofer, not to mention using a different source unit?

PS- My stuff's not even hooked up, it's all on a shelf waiting to go into a '06 Jetta.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

pjf1fan said:


> I know this is an old one but I do have a few questions from an actual user. Basically I need to know what I've got here, should I go with a GT2200? I have a GT2125 and two G3 12" 2-ohm (dual 4) subs. I'm thinking of going to a GT2200, what exactly made you stray from using the GT2200 on your bass? And what made you say you've heard better amps? Isn't it impossible to compare an amp to another if it's powering a different subwoofer, not to mention using a different source unit?
> 
> PS- My stuff's not even hooked up, it's all on a shelf waiting to go into a '06 Jetta.


First off.......I dont recall saying I've heard "better" amps....If I did then it must be out of context either by myself or the reader. As far as being impossible to tell? I am not of that belief, however with your different sub/source, etc....You are correct. Dont see how that relates to me or my vehicle situation. If there was ever a situation of a direct swap of parts be it amps etc.....It was in my truck. I set it up for that reason because I used to enjoy trying so many different things. 

To answer your question.....I would say with two subs I would absolutely go for the 2200 or better the 2300! In my situation I was referring to the fact I hated to waste the beautiful power from the big two channel on a sub vs. midbass etc.... My sub did not require a ton of power and I love extra juice to my components. It was all about my particular situation vs. ability of the amp. 
I still stand by these amps as a phenomenal amount of super clean power at a great price!


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Does any one know.. when the fans turn on which way does the hot air blow out? Is it from the long back side or from the sides?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

ZAKOH said:


> Does any one know.. when the fans turn on which way does the hot air blow out? Is it from the long back side or from the sides?


The gt amps have one fan on the right side if your looking at the back od the heat sink where the fan is. The fan just blows air on to the heat sink it not facing to the left or right but directly at the heat sink.


----------



## rahul3616 (Mar 3, 2013)

rexroadj said:


> I still stand by these amps as a phenomenal amount of super clean power at a great price!


I've made up mind to get a GT2200 to power my Hybrid Audio L6SE. My current setup goes like this : 

Eclipse CD7200 mkII
HAT L1v2 & L6SE powered by Celestra FA 475x (Active)
Morel Ultimo SC 12 powered by Rockford Fosgate T400-2.

Celestra FA475x is rated 90WMRS X 4. I'm thinking to give the L6SE midbass some more juice hence thinking to get a GT2200 and power the tweets from Celestra FA475. I don't want to negotiate on the SQ.

Kindly Advise.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

Bringing this back from the dead based on my impressions after about a year of use. I managed to snag a 2125 when Sonic was clearing them out for a ball-busting $100 (I know, wife was pissed lol). The intent was to use it bridged at 2ohms daily on a DC Level 2 10" which was placed in a barely oversized ported enclosure and wanted to see what she was really capable of doing. Figuring I would call it quits at 1% distortion, I just wanted to know how much sub-capable duty she'd be good for...

Turns out that Malaysian-made pipsqueak can do close to 1300W at 2ohms before reaching that 1% mark...dare we say it's a TAD underrated? Just wish I had bought four more at that price since SE is now out of stock...

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

does anyone know why the first series Boston GT amps have 2 pos and 2 neg terminals?

I now have a gt28 and gt42 and both have 2 of each. I dont recall that with the later series or the one I had first which was like this.

I skimmed over manual and didnt see anything about it. is that for a cap?


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

JAX said:


> does anyone know why the first series Boston GT amps have 2 pos and 2 neg terminals?
> 
> I now have a gt28 and gt42 and both have 2 of each. I dont recall that with the later series or the one I had first which was like this.
> 
> I skimmed over manual and didnt see anything about it. is that for a cap?


You see this on a lot of high-power sub stage amps. Just allows for more current to and from the amp

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

neo_styles said:


> You see this on a lot of high-power sub stage amps. Just allows for more current to and from the amp
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


its on the 4 channel also. I just need to know if I need both. I tested the gt28 only using one of each and both channels played but I didnt turn it up at all.

I really dont want to run 8 wires to these two amps, lol...if I dont find a buyer for them


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

JAX said:


> its on the 4 channel also. I just need to know if I need both. I tested the gt28 only using one of each and both channels played but I didnt turn it up at all.
> 
> I really dont want to run 8 wires to these two amps, lol...if I dont find a buyer for them


It's not needed, but it does mitigate users from having to get machined dual inputs to their amps for more throughput. Some of the old Autotek Mean Machines followed a similar design and I've seen some creative ways of accommodating for that. If you're not getting your desired power on one set of inputs, having that second set should be a key to stepping up. You and I both know how much of a monster that GT28 is and some people will want to get max potential from it, that's all.

That being said, Boston is done with car audio, meaning if you sell them, good luck finding the Italian-made GTs as clean and minty as the ones you have. I'd keep them forever if I were you and plan to do the same with my GT2125. Onlinecarstereo is one of the last people I've seen offering the GT series at essentially blowout prices, but we all know how they're prone to listing equipment they no longer carry.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## my2006c6 (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is some info for ya.. On boston GT-42

These series of Boston amps were built by GT Trading that built the Italian STEG amps before STEG was bought by Gladen. I’m making the assumption that’s where the GT prefix on these amps was derived. Ivan Mosconi is a world renowned high end amplifier designer from Italy that designed the Italian made STEG amplifiers. Gladen, out of German, bought STEG around 2007 and started manufacturing a Mosconi AS series of amps, based on the old STEG amps,, but named after the designer. While there may be subtle differences, the Mosconi AS series amps are more or less a continuation of the original high end STEG amps.

So, long story short, this particular series of Boston GT amps are very similar to the current Mosconi AS series amps. Now, some of these earlier model (smooth solid silver) GT amps are made in GT Trading’s Italian build house. I believe most of the earlier ones were all built in Italy, but at some point in this earlier model line (smooth solid silver) they started building them in GT Trading’s Malaysia build house. As far as the design goes, all the Boston GT “surfboard” amps have Italian (STEG/Mosconi) origins, regardless of where they are built. However, all the later model Boston GT amps (silver and black) are Malaysian built. Where they’re put together shouldn’t make much if any difference, assuming the same quality control. However, the earlier Boston GT amps built in Italy are about as close as you can get to the current Gladen, Mosconi AS amps at a mere pittance of the price!!


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

Only the GT-28 and GT-42 were made in Italy. They decided after that to built them all in Malaysia since the defective rate for the Malaysian built ones was no different than the ones built in Italy.


----------



## my2006c6 (Jun 29, 2014)

Later years in gt line,were claimed to be clones.. But saw test where they def still do rated power. Still great amp.
I still have my older gt-42 ,which were under rated for power,, and will never let it go.., its under my bed but it will be used again.
Currently using older version of Helix dark blue 5, which i wish i could get more info on besides manul - Guess its a hybrid


----------



## my2006c6 (Jun 29, 2014)

THEDUKE said:


> Only the GT-28 and GT-42 were made in Italy. They decided after that to built them all in Malaysia since the defective rate for the Malaysian built ones was no different than the ones built in Italy.


Add the early GT-50 to the list of made in Italy
Just more info on Amp and old thread.


----------



## my2006c6 (Jun 29, 2014)

Old Thread on old goodie amp...
Wanted to give heads up that boston shows the GT-2200 is aval in the refurb section.. Just picked one up.. Couldnt pass one up for $200 and it look like it might as well be new.


----------

